# Motor con 4 cables y capacitor.



## Mslbrll (Jun 30, 2014)

Hola gente, tengo un motor de un soplador que saque de un viejo aire acondicionado, el tema es que le arrancaron los cables y nos e como conectarlo para usarlo, segun el motor es un czerweny modelo 59 m-5010, en la chapa dice que lelva un capacitor de 4uf 400v pero no tengo idea de como conectarlo, tengo 4 cables, 2 blancos, blanco-rojo, blanco-azul.

Alguna manera de ver como se conecta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2014)

Fijate si identificás las dos bobinas (tester en Ohms)


----------



## AVILA (Jun 30, 2014)

hola al Foro, te recomiendo que primero selecciones los devanados midiendo con un multímetro, determina si un devanado son los 2 blancos y el otro los combinados o es un blanco con un combinado y el otro blanco con el otro combinado osea blanco con blanco-rojo y blanco con blanco-azúl, una vez que los identifiques une dos cables (ejemplo para el segundo caso blanco con blanco) y pon el capacitor entre blanco-rojo y blanco-azúl, conecta el neutro en los blancos y la línea o fase en cualquiera de los combinados va a girar hacia un sentido, si lo cambias al otro combinado cambiara el  sentido, checalo.


----------



## Mslbrll (Jun 30, 2014)

Puede ser que todos los cables tengan conneccion entre si? depende como mida tengo entre 75ohms y 180 ohms.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2014)

Hacé un "mapa" de colores y Ohms.

Marcá un blanco como blanco 1 y el otro como 2


----------



## Mslbrll (Jul 1, 2014)

Ahi les dejo un mapita de los bobinados.







Se agradece la ayuda.


----------



## AVILA (Jul 1, 2014)

no tiene lógica, mediste contra tierra o masa?



y que paso con los colores que antes mencionaste?


----------



## Mslbrll (Jul 1, 2014)

Los resumi todos son blancos con rayas, salvo uno solo que es blanco solo.

Los medi entre si, con la carcasa no hay contacto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2014)

O tu tester anda mal  (cambiale al menos la batería ) u Ohm estaba :loco:


----------



## Mslbrll (Jul 1, 2014)

Jajajajaj lo medi 30 veces, mide eso que se yo, igual ya lo hice andar, me consegui un capacitor de 2.5uf y empeze a conectar a diestra y siniestra, total no bolaba nada, por suerte ya lo tengo andando, el capacitor va entre blanco y amarillo, y los 220v entre azul y negro, segun me di cuenta tiene 2 bobinados, para 2 velocidades.

Gracias por la ayuda gente


----------

